# LED to LED matrix



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

If I buy a car with LED headlights can I or one of the upgrade specialists retrofit LED matrix later? It's got high beam assist so think that means it has the camera that the matrix needs.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Never seen it offered. I guess if your replaced your whole headlight units and someone knew how to code it, it might be possible. Given it was a circa £1K option and most retrofits are 200%+ more expensive than the origional option cost (as you are replacing a unit rather than upgrading from one unit to another in the parts in at first build) it would be mind numbingly expensive. It's nice, but not that nice. The only time I could see it making sense would be in a car that had had a big front end shunt and you were having to buy new headlights anyway.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

The headlight units retail at a few quid over £2500 each  There may well be some other bits too. Crazy price!

For comparison the standard LED lights are £1800 - a relative bargain.

The good news for owners is they do repair kits for the housings for a more reasonable £26 lol


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Why? The standard LED lights are incredibly good, the Matrix in my opinion are just window dressing. I had a loaner a few weeks back with them and couldn't say they did anything better than the LED lights on my TTS do. One option I'd never tick. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

chelspeed said:


> If I buy a car with LED headlights can I or one of the upgrade specialists retrofit LED matrix later? It's got high beam assist so think that means it has the camera that the matrix needs.


One of the things I have learnt from owning all models of TTs is that it is far better to get the right car with all the options you desire fitted at factory, as many have said this works out way cheaper that trying to retrofit them later plus you have the hassle of having modified your car which will have a knock on effect to you insurance. I wanted certain options and in the end I found a car that had all of them except one which was red calipers - which is one of the easier things that most people can do themselves. So if you really want Matrix lights then I would recommend buying a car with them already fitted....

I assume that you have the camera on the windscreen? I would guess there would be some sort of calibration required?

I have the Matrix lights on my car which I really like but no way would I get them retro fitted (if it is even possible?)


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Dino_Donis said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> > If I buy a car with LED headlights can I or one of the upgrade specialists retrofit LED matrix later? It's got high beam assist so think that means it has the camera that the matrix needs.
> ...


+1, totally agree, it is not worth it. Had them on my TTS and and they were great at illuminating the way ahead, but they do not switch off in every situation, so become a pain. Thought I would miss them on my RS, but with High Beam assist, which functions better than the matrix for switching on and off correctly, I don't. So the thought of the effort and cost to retrofit, don't bother unless you want the challenge and have money to burn


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for those kind enough to post info. Dino Donis I would if I could but I can't.

For those with personal opinions on the worth of matrix led, ponder the difference between a hypothetical question "should I retrofit matrix led?" and my question which was "can I retrofit matrix led?".


----------



## stokeballoon (Jan 3, 2004)

I had matrix LED's on my now sold TTS, I found them to be fantastic, very accurate at sensing and switching off the individual bulbs to amend the high beam.

Would be definitely on my list if I was specifying a new Audi.

As for the viability of a retrospective fit....... good question. I would suspect the calibration of the camera might be an Audi only job. Have you looked at Elaswin? Checked out any required wiring?


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> I would suspect the calibration of the camera might be an Audi only job.


The TT I bought recently (that has matrix) needed a new windscreen (a chip-another story I might share at some point; safe to safe the dealers didn't cover themselves in glory) and the main dealer that sold it to me messed up the calibration after the new screen was fitted so I drove the car home with warning lights on. Local main dealer to me (Audi Portsmouth) did not have the calibration kit to do the job so I was sent to Audi Southampton. Because it was a fault on handover it was not a warranty job but for the origianal dealer to pay. Because they were a bit tardy about giving permission for the work I got to see the paperwork to 'encourage' them to sort it out as I might have had to pick up the bill if not sorted before I left the Southampton dealers with a fixed car. One dealer charged the other £340 (not inc VAT) to do the job so it's clearly an extra cost to be wary of and also not a job that even all main dealers can sort for you.

As an aside - I can't imagine that calibration would be covered by your insurance if you replace your windscreen for the usual £75 excess most fully comp insurance comes with. Has anyone tested it?


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> As an aside - I can't imagine that calibration would be covered by your insurance if you replace your windscreen for the usual £75 excess most fully comp insurance comes with. Has anyone tested it?


What are the chances!!!! My brand new screen with it's newly calibrated camera got hit by a huge flying object out of the back of a flat bed travelling the other way. So I get to find out if insurance covers the calibration


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Ben-S said:


> > As an aside - I can't imagine that calibration would be covered by your insurance if you replace your windscreen for the usual £75 excess most fully comp insurance comes with. Has anyone tested it?
> 
> 
> What are the chances!!!! My brand new screen with it's newly calibrated camera got hit by a huge flying object out of the back of a flat bed travelling the other way. So I get to find out if insurance covers the calibration


That's some confirmation of the Law of Sod!! I've seen in other forums people suggesting that Autoglass can do the calibration (for the radar system on a vw for example) but you have to take the car to one of their centres for it to be done. It should be included in the price.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Dino_Donis said:


> One of the things I have learnt from owning all models of TTs is that it is far better to get the right car with all the options you desire fitted at factory, as many have said this works out way cheaper that trying to retrofit them later plus you have the hassle of having modified your car which will have a knock on effect to you insurance. I wanted certain options and in the end I found a car that had all of them except one which was red calipers - which is one of the easier things that most people can do themselves. So if you really want Matrix lights then I would recommend buying a car with them already fitted....


+1000000 Like half the threads on this forum could use this reply, including with engine mods/"tunes"...


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

Pugliese said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > chelspeed said:
> ...


Same Here, My TTS had the matrix, I was forever getting flashed :roll:

The TTRS hasn't got the matrix and in all honesty it wasn't a deal breaker, Yes it looks nice with a swooshing indicator, but half the time I was sure people missed them at junctions, they just aernt used to them (However mad that sounds)

Id save your money and book a nice holiday.!!

CheeRS

Brett


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Northan said:


> Same Here, My TTS had the matrix, I was forever getting flashed :roll:
> 
> The TTRS hasn't got the matrix and in all honesty it wasn't a deal breaker, Yes it looks nice with a swooshing indicator, but half the time I was sure people missed them at junctions, they just aernt used to them (However mad that sounds)
> 
> ...


Brett - Not sure if you have/want high beam assist but I made it a deal breaker and had it retrofitted. Not straightforward but if you are interested then I recount the issues I had.

I am however now pleased I have it (apart from in fog!)


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

For those still contemplating this; it is at least a lot more afforable now to make the change; https://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/audi/tt/ ... i-tt-8s-fv
About GBP 1500 is still a lot of money but might be more interesting now. If you resell the original units the net price will go down even further.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

RuuTT said:


> For those still contemplating this; it is at least a lot more afforable now to make the change; https://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/audi/tt/ ... i-tt-8s-fv
> About GBP 1500 is still a lot of money but might be more interesting now. If you resell the original units the net price will go down even further.


Isn't that just one single headlight? It also says they're from "test" vehicles which means second hand. If that's the case they aren't much cheaper than new.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been looking on eBay at second hand matrix headlights and they can be got for about £300 ( ish ) each side

Just got to look into the looms / pins compared to my normal led headlights

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Never had the Matrix till this TTS and I think they are awesome! really great! love them and would now always spec LED matrix headlights.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Ben-S said:


> > I would suspect the calibration of the camera might be an Audi only job.
> 
> 
> The TT I bought recently (that has matrix) needed a new windscreen (a chip-another story I might share at some point; safe to safe the dealers didn't cover themselves in glory) and the main dealer that sold it to me messed up the calibration after the new screen was fitted so I drove the car home with warning lights on. Local main dealer to me (Audi Portsmouth) did not have the calibration kit to do the job so I was sent to Audi Southampton. Because it was a fault on handover it was not a warranty job but for the origianal dealer to pay. Because they were a bit tardy about giving permission for the work I got to see the paperwork to 'encourage' them to sort it out as I might have had to pick up the bill if not sorted before I left the Southampton dealers with a fixed car. One dealer charged the other £340 (not inc VAT) to do the job so it's clearly an extra cost to be wary of and also not a job that even all main dealers can sort for you.
> ...


Yup, had my screen replaced by Autoglass who also done the calibration. Had to attend a specialist centre though. My excess was £40 which covered it all. Was done about 4 months ago and no issues. (Other than rejecting the first screen due to scratches. It was Autoglass who pointed the scratches out and gave me the option to reject)


----------

